# My Birthday Purchase



## JasonL (Sep 26, 2007)

Well it was my Birthday on the 10th of this month, and as my family really don't understand what I like (well they do, they just don't want to encourage me), I thought I would buy myself a pressie. So what does someone like me get themself? A Megalodon tooth of course. Arrived air-mail today, I'm stoked with it , wife, not so


----------



## JasonL (Sep 26, 2007)

pics


----------



## Miss B (Sep 26, 2007)

Haha, how big is a Megalodon tooth? :shock:

{EDIT} Don't worry, just saw your pics!

And Happy (belated) Birthday!


----------



## JasonL (Sep 26, 2007)

Too big for a shark tooth necklace


----------



## dickyknee (Sep 26, 2007)

When i first read the thread title , i expected to see some new womas ..................

Geez that's a big tooth .


----------



## RevDaniel (Sep 26, 2007)

happy birthday and maybe someday when you are old and your teeth fall out you can use it.


----------



## JasonL (Sep 26, 2007)

Everyone has woma's.............


----------



## dickyknee (Sep 26, 2007)

JasonL said:


> Everyone has woma's.............



Yep good point , and a Megaladon tooth is certainly different .....so you could be on your own with that one 
Where you get some thing like that from ?


----------



## JasonL (Sep 26, 2007)

Dealers in the US. Sharks teeth are the most common fossil, and you can pick them up pretty cheaply on Ebay. This one was $140 Aus. Though if bought in a shop, expect to triple the price. I was a little worried about customs though, they did open the package and left me some pamphlets on what can and can't be posted into the country, animal teeth being a no no, though being a fossil I think it was Ok


----------



## FAY (Sep 26, 2007)

Happy Belated birthday Jason!
Great pressy...........it can only get older and more precious!

By the way NOT everyone has womas...............


----------



## Vixen (Sep 26, 2007)

Nice, I love things like that too  I want this one, I think it looks awesome with the half knife part hehe.

Forget where I saw it though :? Dont think it was ebay anyway.


----------



## dodgie (Sep 26, 2007)

And i thought i was obsessed with reptiles and dinosaurs.
Happy Birthday M8.


----------



## hugsta (Sep 26, 2007)

Happy B Day, Jason. Awesome pressie mate.Congrats.

Your right Fay, I don't have womas.......


----------



## bredli84 (Sep 26, 2007)

good stuff, i am getting myself a woma


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Sep 26, 2007)

thats cool, so it is the real deal? and not just a replica?


----------



## falconboy (Sep 26, 2007)

Yeah Happy Birthday for the 10th Jason.

Not sure I share your interest in presents though......


----------



## JasonL (Sep 27, 2007)

MoreliaMatt said:


> thats cool, so it is the real deal? and not just a replica?



Yeah, it's real.


----------



## noidea (Sep 27, 2007)

happy birthday for the 10th. Love the tooth my nanna has a fossilised great white tooth from back in the 30's it's all my dad wants in the will he said his bro's and sisters can fight over everything else.


----------



## mickousley (Sep 27, 2007)

Happy birthday Jas, emily & kirk baught me one last year but i lost it


----------



## dragon lady (Sep 27, 2007)

Happy Birthday JasonL......WOW!!!!!! My son is the one in my family who is nuts on the primative stuff...cant wait till he finishes school to show him...his first book he ever read was on palaeontology at the age of 3yrs.
thats so cool !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gecko :) (Sep 27, 2007)

Happy Belated Birthday Jas,..
Lol,. nice tooth


----------



## junglepython2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Happy Bday Jason, nice tooth.

My g/f bought be a another fosilised fish and shark tooth yesterday, not quite that big though.


----------

